# Off-Topic Subforum Rules



## dreamtime (Sep 29, 2020)

*Update: Unregistered members now have reading permissions in this sub-forum as well.*

This subforum is for trusted members only currently. If the discussions remain high quality, we may open this subforum for all registered members at one point
This forum will probably stay invisible to unregistered members, as off-topic discussions attract people to the forum that may not be accustomed with the general direction of the forum in relation to stolen history
If you want to discuss covid-19, please put your posts into the "Coronavirus: Possible Reset" thread. New covid-19 threads will be merged.
fragmented discussions make it more difficult to create a meaningful discussion around a single topic
many different threads clutter the "What's New" timeline, and make it more difficult for members to find history related threads
if what you want to discuss offers a truly unique perspective on things that deserve it's own thread, you may start a new one and it won't be merged


----------

